# How to Clone DVD to Blank Disc or to ISO File on Your Computer on Mac/Windows



## Jacksonee (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you want to backup your DVD collection to Blank Disc or your computer in ISO file in case of losing or damaging them accidently one day. 
A popular application called DVD Decrypter lets you copy an entire DVD onto your computer’s hard drive, and it bypasses any copy protection mechanisms that would make duplicating a store-bought DVD otherwise impossible. The only problem is that new copy protection algorithms are frequently being created, and this application hasn’t been updated since 2005. 
For that reason you could use Tipard *DVD Cloner 6* or Tipard *DVD Cloner 6 for Mac*. They can copy an entire movie to the hard disk while removing all traces of copy protection (CSS, RC, RCE, APS, UOPs and Sony ARccOS) and are frequently updated, and best of all they are not hard to use.
*How to clone DVD on Windows:*
Firstly download Tipard *DVD Cloner 6*. 








*1.* Put the DVD you want to copy in the DVD drive of your computer. Click “File” button to add DVD. *2.* Select the “Target” which type you want to clone your DVD and where to save your copy. *3.* Select “Full Disc” or “Main Movie” to copy your whole DVD or just some chapters. *4.* Start to copy.
*How to clone DVD on Mac:*
Firstly download Tipard *DVD Cloner for Mac*. 








*1.* Put the DVD you want to copy in the DVD drive of your computer. Click “Source” button to add DVD. *2.* Select the “Target” which type you want to clone your DVD and where to save your copy. *3.* Select “Full Disc” or “Main Movie” to copy your whole DVD or just some chapters. *4.* Start to copy.
Backing up your DVD’s has never been so easy! But remember, the backups are only used for yourself.


----------

